

Do u hire for remote jobs? - nphyte


======
LukeFitzpatrick
I have a remote team, but it's because I'm taking on 2 markets that have
synergy - the US & Seoul. Both share strong ties. We have one team based in
NY, the other team in Seoul.

Advantages: Remote teams can give you access to new markets & you have greater
flexibility in hiring.

What it comes down to: strong communication, personal drive, the ability to
work alone & trust - this is vital for people working remotely.

------
loumf
Yes. I work at Trello, and the FogCreek trilogy (FC, Trello, and
StackOverflow) all hire remote -- and have near 50/50 I believe.

